# Officer CFAT score



## NShighlander2bt (16 Mar 2010)

I was just wondering what the CFAT score for officer was. I applied for the Reserves last fall and the captain at the CFRC said that i scored very high for my age. So in December I applied for ROTP. The captain said that I would have to write my CFAT again because I didn't qualify for officer (my score was 31). I went for the retest and got a 30. He said to try again next year when I would be at university. So my question is, can anyone tell me the CFAT score for ROTP and do I need the same score for DEO or Res officer?


----------



## FDO (16 Mar 2010)

The score for all officers is the same whether ROTP, PRes or DEO. The only one that's different is AEC. 

Keep in mind that you can only write 3 times. You must wait 1 year after your second write, SIGNIFCANTLY upgrade your education (university or college) and the waiver has to go to CFRG to be approved. If you don't score high enough the third time your either done or going to be an NCM.

Ask him where you need to improve and work on that AND the other parts as well. You can get a couple of books from Chapters that will help. I know a coiuple of people that did that. Their scores were lower than yours and they came back and aced the test.


----------

